# Nuevo-es from don amott



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi all at last the day arrived to collect my new Nuevo-es 2.2 from don amott, ordered last january. auto-sleeper promised it for late may and kept that promise got it yesterday 03/06/05 after having it for 24 hours and checking over several times i can't find anything wrong with it!! i've read some horror stories on this forum regarding new MH's so am i lucky or what? i give don amott five stars for this and i'm chuffed to bits. i will be going to unity in brean this week and hope to meet MHF members there. can't go till wednesday due to an appointment with my gp but get there i will.


----------

